# guitar players!



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Munchies said:


> well you must be scizto, if you hear a guitar talking, not good. The guitar should be making WOWOW SQUEAAALLLL RUFTBORGGGGGG, not Use me Use me.


_Guitars have souls too._


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been singing for most of my life, but I picked up the guitar about 10 years ago when I was a freshman in high school and taught myself, and I've been playing ever since. Music is a passion of mine, especially when I can perform it. 

It takes a while to get to where it doesn't hurt anymore. Just keep practicing, and whatever you do, don't stop. Make the time for it. Practice so much that you lose track of time.


----------



## KingKong (Jul 26, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> LOL!! i heard voices coming out my amp once, FREAKED ME OUT. i was too scared to tell anyone.
> 
> later, at a lesson, it happened again, apparently my chord was picking up radio signals...


Haha that happened to me once while playing a show. It was barely loud enough to screw with the singer.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> LOL!! i heard voices coming out my amp once, FREAKED ME OUT. i was too scared to tell anyone.
> 
> later, at a lesson, it happened again, apparently my chord was picking up radio signals...


If I set my amp up in particular way (it has inbuilt effects) I swear I can hear radio transmissions... or voices... or something... coming out of the speaker... 

I'm pretty sure I'm not crazy


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

asbreathingflows said:


> I swear I can hear radio transmissions... or voices... or something...


.. your in good company...

life is much funner when you get off the worrying about being craze train...:crazy:


----------



## boredToDeath (Jan 3, 2010)

The problem is: your fingers never stop hurting. So you just have to get used to the pain.:frustrating:
But if you know how to play well, its worth it.:happy:

By the way, does anybody here know how to play metallica? I can't find the correct tab for the solo of "No Leaf Clover."


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

You might be pressing too hard, or your guitar might need some adjustments. Depending on your guitar, the action could be too stiff or too high for you - especially if you are playing a dreadnought or something like that.

I've never really had pain from playing, like soreness and dents in my fingers yeah, but it never really bothered me unless I played for hours and hours. Eventually my finger tips just go numb.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Also, can you just fret the strings without getting fret rattle, or do you need to mash them to get rid of rattle?

If you are getting rattles and have to over press to eliminate them, you might need a neck adjustment. You shouldn't have to force the strings a whole lot.


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

Using a guitar and germanium fuzz pedal to pick up Russian radio stations is way fun!


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

As seraphiel has mentioned, your guitars action may need adjustment, string gauge may be too thick and/or your fingers may have underdeveloped tips. I suggest you keep practising until it becomes comfortable, and also disclose information about the guitar so we know what the underlying issue really is.

It only takes a few months to adjust too, if you rehearse for about 5 hours+ a day.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Chora said:


> I've been playing guitar for about two years now, but it's been on and off.
> I was barely able to play at all last semester, because life was so friggin tumultuous.
> 
> The problem is, I have a contest to enter & a concert to give, by at least October.
> ...



keep up the guitar. girls that play guitar are hot. do you live near? One of my bands needs a guitarist :crazy:


but back to the actual question. It takes about 2 months or so. October eh? That's kind of far away. I think you'll do fine


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally I like Keyboards (The musical kind and the computer kind). It can sound like all those other fucking instruments.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> Personally I like Keyboards (The musical kind and the computer kind). It can sound like all those other fucking instruments.


Yet, it's imitations are fairly inaccurate and some others would rather the real thing :wink:

Piano and guitar, are made of win.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

: O I hook my keyboard up to my computer (both of them); Thus I can get better sounding ... sounds.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> : O I hook my keyboard up to my computer (both of them); Thus I can get better sounding ... sounds.


Try learning some technical death metal songs on piano, specifically spawn of possession. It challenges mainly your dexterity level, but also sounds twice as evil. :tongue:


----------

